# grass catcher



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Would there be a problem if I put a 3 bag catcher that fits a 48" craftsman on a 54"? I am able to get a new 48" for almost nothing and sure would like it to fit.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

If its that cheep, buy it - if it doesnt work you can either modify it or turn around and resell it. Most baggers are pretty much universal.

I bot a bagger setup from a 'restore' ( they sell donated building materials) for $10 - didnt have the plastic bins, but everything else was there . I have a 90 murray with the grass catcher brackets and water box up front- it fit perfect . Ive looked around for some sort of bin that would fit the 3 bin bagger - might end up getting some sheetmetal and bend up my own bins.


----------

